# Unusual Photo



## P Bailey (Dec 28, 2003)

This was taken with a camera from 1930's with an uncoated lens.
Perhaps it is the sun reflecting on the inner lens element ??


----------



## Branna (Dec 28, 2003)

Kinda looks like light from God, like in cartoons.


----------



## photobug (Dec 29, 2003)

Looks more like a blemish in the glass (or something _on_ the glass) rather than a internal lens reflection.


----------



## Dew (Dec 29, 2003)

i think its quite interesting, i like it


----------



## P Bailey (Dec 29, 2003)

The shape in the sky is very similiar to the aperture blades set at about 5.6 in this camera. That is why I thought it was a reflection..


----------



## terri (Jan 2, 2004)

Man, I love lens flare.   It doesn't bother me a bit, and in this image it's absolutely gorgeous - almost like an infrared pickup of the rays.   It elevates the entire shot.   Great image!!


----------



## Alia (Jan 14, 2004)

real lens flares=cool
fake lens flares rendered w/ 3d program=poor

yours is cool!!!!


----------



## captain-spanky (Jan 15, 2004)

a ufo?
ALIENS!!!!!

THEY'RE COMING!!!!! RUUUUN! RUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUN!
RUUUUUUUUUUUUUN!!!!!!!!!
 :shock:  :shock:


----------



## Face (Jan 27, 2004)

Alia said:
			
		

> real lens flares=cool
> fake lens flares rendered w/ 3d program=poor
> 
> yours is cool!!!!




amen


----------

